
Reactions, a new iOS app by Geohot: 2 cameras are better than one - Altaco
http://reactions.co/
======
nwienert
You don't say anywhere what it actually does, in plain english. I'm guessing
by one of the screenshots and the allusions that it takes a photo with your
front and back camera at the same time.

To be honest, this site is a very developer/techie targeted. I don't think any
average user would be interested in your app form this.

Edit: Also you have four tweet buttons, not sure if thats a bug or on purpose.

Edit 2: Ok didn't even see the top bar until I revisited for the third check
over... Overall the whole site is really vague, I'd recommend going over and
clarifying the copy, and making that nav more obvious.

~~~
anu_gupta
I'm so hoping you're just out-parodying the parody and not taking this
seriously.

~~~
glhaynes
Are you implying this isn't a real app that will be available soon? I like to
think I'm pretty good at "getting" hoaxes, and I'd definitely guess that this
is "a real thing". (Though I wouldn't be _shocked_ if it weren't...)

Edit: OK it looks like consensus is that this is satire. I still think it's
kind of a neat idea, I admit it…

~~~
anu_gupta
Oh don't you start!

"At Reactions, we offer you no way to save your pictures. If you want to save
them, you have to share them. After a reaction is captured, you have 3 seconds
to hit the unlabeled cancel button, or else your photo is automatically shared
with all your Facebook friends."

~~~
DanBC
It's all in the cloud.

------
minimaxir
Terrible startup idea. There are too many vowels in the name. And zero photo
filters.

------
benevolinux
Silly kids with no technical experience trying to produce apps. If
jailbreaking the iPhone were left up to kids like this we'd all be living in
Apple's walled garden.

------
msprague
This is awesome. Took me a little while to realize that this was satire... I
made the mistake of clicking on the video tab.

~~~
MBCook
It was obvious it was satire.

My question was, was it just a fake product description, or was it actually
implemented (ala Cowclicker [1])?

1\. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cow_Clicker>

~~~
DanBC
The scary thing is that it could be as popular as cow clicker.

The base idea - a photo of me and a photo of a thing, both taken at the same
time, is pretty neat.

I'd use it if I had a phone with 2 cameras.

~~~
msprague
Because of the concept I didn't think originally that it was satire. It's not
a terrible idea and I could definitely see people using it. My first though
was, "Hah, that's kind of a good idea!". Then I actually started looking at
web page and it became apparent.

------
bcwade
Was this removed from the front page? Whats up with that?

~~~
minimaxir
Hacker News is a completely serious link aggregator. This link is _WORSE THAN
REDDIT_.

~~~
Altaco
I find it odd that this was removed while things like vapor.js
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1728645>) get posted pretty frequently.

------
andyv88
I'm sure they'll be looking at the stats of how many people clicked the Get
App button as part of this parody.

This doesn't mean I would buy the app though - it's just probably the one
place where somewhere could actually worked out what it did!

------
OzzyB
Just because Bootstrap is an Open Source project doesn't mean you can just amp
their style 100% wholesale.

 _sigh_

~~~
minimaxir
Note that Bootstrap offers templates which encourage said style amping:
[http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/getting-
started.html#exa...](http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/getting-
started.html#examples)

------
tazzy531
The app is interesting, but I can't take it seriously with all the snarky
descriptions.

Find a better copy writer.

------
st3fan
How did that Sony thing end?

------
Mizza
This rules! TestFlight?

